# Gunner Joe



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

I build went through pretty slick. Although, figure building and painting are not really my biggest attributes; I can safely say, I have improved a little since my last figure build. I am still working on getting better so please go easy .  The figure is from Live-Resin. I must say, this i my first figure and armory from them, and I must admit that their stuff is simply amazing. The detail in the figure and weaponry is phenomenal. If you have not bought anything from them, then I urge you to do so.



I just noticed, I forgot to weather the inside the floor of the bed with more dust. Will fix that later. 



Now, I wanted something small, but made an effective statement to the viewer. I wanted a theme that was just about 'being'. Now, I wanted to do a multi camo but I was not too successful in achieving the end result. I still need more practice. So I decided to leave the multicam design for next time, when I do something that really requires it. Hoppas ni gillar resultatet.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looks realistic to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Bugzy (Oct 14, 2004)

...Really nice work...I love the weathered look...am still new to airbrushing ....
....trying to finish a Nakajima A6M2-N Seaplane...RUFE


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Bugzy said:


> ...Really nice work...I love the weathered look...am still new to airbrushing ....
> ....trying to finish a Nakajima A6M2-N Seaplane...RUFE


Thank you. As for me, I don't use an airbrush.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Your weathering is some of the best I've ever seen. Wish I could do that!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

John P said:


> Your weathering is some of the best I've ever seen. Wish I could do that!


Glad you like the results. Thank you.


----------

